# Using REW to find crossover points?



## scameron (Mar 17, 2011)

I read a while back about using REW to find crossover points. Any input on how i could accomplish this. This will be for new FOH speakers I have built for my Pro Audio set up.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The easiest way is to measure each driver with the others disconnected.

P.S. Welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## scameron (Mar 17, 2011)

so i could run sweeps on each driver. for example, i know my subs work in the 35 to 120 range. if i run a sweep from 30 to 250, what should i be looking for on the graph? a frequency with the highest DB? then the same for my mid to high point? i run a 3 way system with a DCX2496.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You haven’t really stated what your purpose for this is, but if you’re running a 3-way active system I assume you’re trying to determine optimal crossover points for each driver?

Running a sweep of each driver will tell you its operating frequency range because it will be obvious where its response stays relatively flat vs. the point where response starts to roll out.

But there’s more to deciding on a crossover point than that. For instance, you typically want to high pass tweeter and midrange drivers maybe an octave or more above their low frequency extension, for the purposes of protection. And even if a sub is good up to 120 Hz you probably want to filter it lower than that.

I’d suggesting consulting with someone knowledgeable in designing speaker systems, such as our Moderator ajinfla.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

